# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  The next gen...

## Entropy

In reptile fanatics. These were taken at a local outreach for the herpetological society. Camera was a Canon 350D with a 50 f/1.8 lens (AKA the Nifty Fifty).. I love this lens. 
No post processing besides resizing.

----------

dr del (11-09-2008),_Jyson_ (11-14-2008),_Laooda_ (11-14-2008),_RoyalGuardian_ (11-10-2008),_snakecharmer3638_ (11-09-2008),_tweets_4611_ (11-10-2008)

----------


## tweets_4611

Nice pictures! It's great to see kids get interested and educated about reptiles early!! ^_^

----------


## scotty99

Great photos, yeah the nifty fifty is a good lens for the money. The only trouble is it hunts for autofocus in bad/low light (well mine does)

----------


## Jyson

> Nice pictures! It's great to see kids get interested and educated about reptiles early!! ^_^


Yepp Yep, Awesome photos btw.

----------


## Laooda

Excellent stuff!   :Very Happy:   And a great cause... thanks for posting!  I love the last little boy, he looks like he's ready to walk the run way with his snake accessories!  lol

----------

